# Gave away dog- Can we get him back?



## PiNkxChOkliT (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a puppy given to me on my birthday, which was about 6 months ago. He's 8 months as of now. 
My mother and father gave him away to a woman who says she's giving it to someone else 2 days ago, on Valentines Day :l I didn't even know about this and they just did it... I've been crying for two days and now my mom told me that she's going to take me to the persons house to ask for it back. She misses him too. :l 
The reason he was given away is because he's potty trained to go inside a cage, but for some reason SOMETIMES when he pees, he accidently pees outside the cage--resulting in us having to wipe the floor atleast 5 times a day ;___; he does NOT sleep in the cage, for it's only for restroom purposes, not for sleeping purposes. He has a bed in our bedrooms  
I was wondering if there's anyway we can take him back?
We have vet papers and Shot records.


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Why would you want him back? 

It seems that you had a puppy that you didn't know how to train. He became a problem for you, so you gave him away. 

He's untrained, so he became a problem for the other owner, who is also giving him away. 

The only reason you miss him is because the woman you pawned him off on says she's giving him away, too. If she hadn't said she was giving him away, you probably wouldn't even be thinking about him. 

Just because you have shot records on him gives you no claim to the dog. Possession is 9/10s of the law. I'd say no, don't try to get him back. He's not yours anymore to worry about. 

I would say the only way you should even consider taking this dog back is if you are willing to put some time into training him to be the dog you want him to be. 

Good dogs aren't born, they are created by consistant positive training. There is no sense in taking him back if you're not willing to work with him. 

Frankly, I'd say he's probably better off with a family that will understand what taking care of a dog is all about.


----------



## Dog Tracks (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Pink, 

Just out of curiosity, why would you train a dog to relieve itself in a crate? 

A dog has a natural aversion to peeing/pooping in any confined area (he doesn't want to step in it any more than you would). The dog needs to learn that he relieves himself outside, not inside.

There are lots of great dogs out there who need a home. But I'd suggest that you learn a lot more about dogs before you commit to having one. It's real easy to read the posts on this board about problems people have with their dog...and then read the good suggestions people make about how to solve it. 

Please don't be in a big hurry. Learn first.


----------



## PiNkxChOkliT (Feb 16, 2009)

No, my mother had taken him to the woman because she said she was interested in taking in our dog. Which then later on, we found out that she's a dog seller..and she just wanted to take the dog and sell it. :l And I never agreed to give it away either. From the day my mom "joked" about giving it away I had cried. I didn't want it to happen, so I'm not missing it just because I'm thinking about her giving it away again..I don't even know this woman :l 

But later, my mom and I are going back to her house to see if she's willing to give it back. I pray to the Lord that she'll show sympathy.

The thing with the crate is, there are holes so that the waste can go down onto the newspaper, making cleanup easier. For all the past dogs that we've had, we've potty trained them to go on newspapers. For the part where you said we need to take them out to relieve, we don't wnat to get any fleas on them or other diseases out in the open, so we result to potty training them. (That's why they also sell Wee Pads at Pet stores) He does not sleep in the crate, because I know that restroom + bedroom = nono. He sleeps in our room with us, so that he won't be cold. 

I've had other dogs before, all potty trained. I still have another one now, and also a Guinea Pig to take care of. I've been trying to learn about animals since the 4th grade, with the ambition to become a veteranarian. Thanks for the comments you guys  I keep learning everyday. 

But I still pray to the Lord God that the woman will return him back to me later...


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

I see that you are very young and had no choice in this matter. Good luck with your dog.


----------



## PiNkxChOkliT (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm 16, I guess still considered young. I do research on the animals, hoping to give them as much of a worry-free life as possible... But I think I've convinced my mom what a horid thing it is to abandon a puppy, having it think that we'll go back for it. Now, she wants to take Bebe back. I just don't know if the woman will give it back since she's a dog seller ;_; 

If there really IS nothing at all we can do about it -- I will just pray that the Lord will pass an Angel to Bebe, protecting him and loving him always. To shielf him from all harm. And to have him always remember us.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

You do know dogs are protected from fleas and disease by going to the vet and getting shots and flea preventitve from th evet. thus letting them go outside. I dont knopw what dog would be happy living in doors all its life.

If she is a dog seller, why would she keep the dog for so long? this story doesnt make sence.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with the other posters that it's a very bad idea to train a dog to go in a crate and I have never liked the idea of crate training a dog. If you really don't want to take him outside to go (which I've never understood) consider a litter box or one of the many other similar devices floating around

Taking a dog outside to eliminate is not going to cause them to get fleas as long as you've got them on a good quality flea medication and you're not going to expose them to any more diseases than you're exposing yourself to. If the dog is vaccinated, he'll be fine. Besides all that, a dog needs to be outside IMO. I keep my dog inside and when I'm at home he's constantly in the house by my side, but I make sure he gets his share of fresh air and a long walk every day. A dog needs fresh air as much as a person does.


----------



## PiNkxChOkliT (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh! I didn't know that. I thought that it were possible to get fleas as long as it's near some. If that's the case, then I don't mind taking them out for walks because I'd like to go for walks myself too  &She's had the dog for 2 days as of now (or almost 2 days), and she told my mom that she wanted to get the dog fixed first.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree let her get the dog fixed. and then let the dog outside. dogs love the outdoors.

my dogs are outside a lot and they have never gotten fleas from it. just keep your dog away from dead animals that maybe carrying fleas.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If you get the dog back, and want to take it outside, make sure it has had all of it's vaccinations (especially Distemper and Parvo), and make sure you keep him on a leash unless you have very secure fencing (where he can't dig under, jump out or fit between spaces where the gates are.)


----------



## PiNkxChOkliT (Feb 16, 2009)

Got it, thanks!  But what about during rainy days? 

&this is all assuming the biggest thing. IF I get him back. Which I really, really hope I do..


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

if the dog has guard hairs then he will be fine in the rain. if not then buy him a raincoat or keep your walks short


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

If it's raining keep the dog inside. Either in an area where you trust the dog or in a crate. Let the dog out long enough to do it's business and come back in. My Spaniel has very quickly caught on to the fact that if he pees in a hurry he gets to come back inside. I put him outside and he now makes a bee line for his special spot in the yard.


----------



## PiNkxChOkliT (Feb 16, 2009)

okay. thanks everyone! may i just ask for your prayers to let him come home!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

As for taking the dog outside when it is raining carry an umbrella. Maybe the dog would stay under it with you and maybe not. It dos not matter as long as the dog is able to relieve himself. If the dog gets wet then towel dry the dog off.

Also any dog needs some exercise daily so walks are good. Make sure that if you do get the dog back that it has flea medication such as frontline plus. Also make sure you get a good heart worm preventive medication such as Interceptor. Sounds like your a first time owner.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is this a joke?

You've had dogs before and never take them outdoors because of fleas?

Sorry Pink, if anything I "pray" (very offensive of you to assume btw) that this dog finds a good home.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Aw come on...surely this story isn't over yet! I gotta know how this ends!


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I'm sorry, but it doesn't sound like the OP needs the dog back. If anything, it sounds as though it was a good thing that it found a new home. Peeing in its kennel, and never going outside? WTH?

BTW, y'all gave the dog away. The dog is that woman's to keep. I'd be surely POed if someone gave me a dog, and then decided they wanted it back because they changed their mind. Not a chance in [bleep].


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I read stuff like this and it just makes me so sad for some animals. I, too, hope this poor dog finds a loving, forever home soon with someone who has a clue. I also hope the OP's family waits to get another dog until they learn more about and are ready to provide the love, devotion and care one requires.


----------



## rogueslg71 (Dec 6, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> You've had dogs before and never take them outdoors because of fleas?
> 
> Sorry Pink, if anything I "pray" (very offensive of you to assume btw) that this dog finds a good home.


exactly what im thinking. a person claims to have been learning about animals/dogs for approximately 6 years and doesnt know about the common problem of fleas. really? i wonder what the op HAS learned for the past 6 years then...


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't say as I hope someone gets a dog back they willingly gave away in the first place... The fact the dog couldn't go outside because of -fleas-... Well then we shouldn't go outside because of the grass! 

Like someone else said: I would be really ticked off if someone passed a dog on to me, then came back a few _months_ later asking for it back... We learned in Kindergarten, "_No giver backers_!"

Honestly, I know it's difficult giving away a pet, but what is the real reason you miss it? Because it's grown up now and you're hoping it's potty-trained, because you hear it's being pawned off on someone else? Or because you've learned from past-mistakes and really want to give it a go?


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the OP said her parents gave the dog away without telling her so she didn't willingly give it away. 

I'm having a hard time believing that one, the OP has done research and two, that her dogs stay inside all the time. How do they get rid of their energy if not for walks? If she has done research, surely she came across the idea of dog walking. 

I'm not sure what else to say - if this is a joke, shame on you but if it's true, I can understand why you are upset and why you want your dog back. It's not clear why your parents gave him away without telling you and to me, that's pretty cruel. However, think about the dog, would it be fair to him if he's switched back and forth from different places which have different training methods? I think maybe this is an opportunity for you and your parents to learn more about caring for dogs and getting the proper preventatives to avoid fleas and giving your dog fresh air and letting him eliminate outside. You said you had another dog right? So take this time to introduce him to the world. Go to your vet and get him vaccinated and get medicine like Revolution (which you put on your dog once a month during flea season) and get out there. Give him a chance to thrive first.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey guys, instead of trying to make the OP feel horrible for being uninformed about some things, and telling her we hope she never gets her dog back, lets instead help her to learn and give the dog the best life possible. She has already taken lots of good advice willingly. And since it was her mother who gave the dog away with out her consent, and according to the OP, this lady has only had the dog for TWO days,(I think a lot of you missed this part in her original post and in a follow up post..2 days.) I think she is perfectly in the right in wanting to try and get her dog back. Put yourself in her shoes for a minute, and try to think of what you would want to do, instead of pretending to be the perfect dog owner, pointing the finger at someone else from behind the computer screen.


----------

